# I think its finally time for us to just call it quits.



## Epiphany77 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've been married to my husband for 2 years. we have one 8month old child and i have other children from a previous marriage. in the begining things were beautiful. perfect in their own way. he was kind and considerate, my kids and myself fell in love with him. when i met his family they were the best. they welcomed me and my children with open arms and treated us as if we were already family. my husband decided to join the military before we married. opposed to this i supported him anyway. once he returned to me he was different. attitude was terrible, he became indecisive and very arrogant. rude to everyone he came across. then he became violent towards me and verbally and physically abusive. he did it in front of the kids as well. ive had to call the police several times. and now, its just become a horrible situation that ive grown accustomed to tolerating. but i dont want to anymore. i know he doesnt love me nor the children anymore. hes even tried to cheat but i managed to catch him in the act. i know it seems as if im just staying with him, but ive tried to leave and he wont let me. everytim ei do he becomes more and more violent. i tell him im not going to be here anymore and he just says ur not going anywhere. reading this to myself out loud it sounds like im an idiot for not just leaving from the jump. but i tried to be understanding and help him get help. i thought it was just a military thing and that he would soon change back. he hasnt. he become a controlling obsessive jerk and i just cant get thru to him. i want to leave and just get a divorce but he wont give it to me. what can i do? what should i do? i really dont know. any advice??


----------



## Pyro (Aug 1, 2010)

If it goes physical there is no way to fix it. Do a favor to your kids, and finish this for them. 
Good luck.


----------



## Epiphany77 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanx for the advice. ive seen this before, many of us have and we always call the woman or man stupid for staying in such a terrible relationship. being in it myself has been a real eye opener. i think the real fear is starting over again after getting used to being with someone. but i know i just have to focus on my family and not worry about finding that special someone.


----------



## liveit (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder if your H has PTSD? If so he needs to get some help.


----------

